# scale sprint car forum?



## sidewinder (Jan 29, 2008)

I found a forum dedicated to 1/24 scale sprint car models a while back when I bought ten sprint kits from a member who had listed them as lot on ebay.

The forum was dedicated to scale dirt sprints with a couple of one-off dirt late models. I joined the site, I even posted a few sprints I've built. 

I hadn't been on the site for a while and then my computer crashed. Of course lost the contact info and I cant remember the name or find the forum again. I really wanted to get another look at the late models for ideas before trying a scratch build of my own. I searched here but no one seems to have built a dirt late model so finding that forum would be a big help.

I've goggled just about everything I can think of...Does anybody know what this site is or one like it maybe? Thanks


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Not sure of the site you are looking for, but I bet these guys or this link will help you out:

Randy Ayer's NASCAR board

If you scroll down a bit they have a single section for other than NASCAR. Pose your question there.
Good luck
Chris


----------



## sidewinder (Jan 29, 2008)

Cool Thanks, that should help a lot. :thumbsup:

Already found some great reference photos, for example:









http://www.randyayersmodeling.com/modelingforum/viewtopic.php?t=56079


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

In brass no less. That's some great stuff. That should be great for ideas.
Glad to have helped.
Chris


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Might try the RC Dirt Oval forum here or the QSAC (quarter scale) forum. 

Or maybe www.dirtoval.com ?


----------



## sidewinder (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks, good ideas, plus I love 1/4 scale rc...can't afford them, but I do love them.


----------

